# Advice pls 6wks pregnant



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi there would like some advice pls, for a little piece of mind.
I just found out im 6wks pregnant on Tuesday just gone, and the doc comformed it on the Wednesday.
I have had morning sickness since finding out which i have actually been sick only a little, and just feeling sick during the day and night. Also have a little slight backache and little like period cramps nothing unbearable, and i have quiet a bit white like discharge which i hope are all gd signs.
The other thing i am a little concerned about it my breasts dont seem to be changing, they are a little itchy sometimes but not much, and they havent changed in size or color, is that a gd thing or is it to early for them sort of symptoms, hope u can help with some advice.
Thanx
Angie xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you are only just pregnant and some people don't even know they are pregnant by 67 wks, me included!!

Your time will come, I'm sure and we'll be here for you then too!!

Congratulations and take care x


----------

